# [Risolto] Trasportare il kernel

## antonellocaroli

Compilo il kernel in genere con Genkernel.

é possibile trasportare il kernel compilato con Genkernel da un pc ad un altro?

se si come? e quali file devo portare sull'altro pc?Last edited by antonellocaroli on Sun Mar 24, 2019 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non l'ho mai fatto ma teoricamente basta copiare quello che c'e' in boot (initramfs, kernel e magari il menu di grub) e i moduli sotto /lib/modules/<versione_del_kernel>

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non l'ho mai fatto ma teoricamente basta copiare quello che c'e' in boot (initramfs, kernel e magari il menu di grub) e i moduli sotto /lib/modules/<versione_del_kernel>

 

Si, perfetto, funziona....in passato avevo provato una cosa del genere ma non andava....forse avevo omesso qualcosa....Grazie!!!

----------

## sabayonino

Se "trasporti" il kernel su un pc diverso devi essere sicuro che il supporto all'hardware di quel pc sia incluso

----------

## ilnanny

Io avendo 2 pc gemelli , mi salvo la configurazione e la copio nella root del pc2 .

Una volta scaricati i sorgenti del kernel lancio genkernel con oldconfig utilizzando il file di configurazione appena copiato in /root.

```
genkernel --makeopts=-j5 --splash --kernel-config=/root/config all
```

 Lo ritengo un lavoro pi 'pulito'

----------

## cloc3

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> Io avendo 2 pc gemelli , mi salvo la configurazione e la copio nella root del pc2 .
> 
> 

 

se hai due pc identici, può essere conveniente condividere alcune cartelle (/etc/portage , /usr/portage ...) con nfs e compilare con distcc.

inoltre, ove possibile, prova a usare l'opzione -k di emerge.

----------

